# What should i do?



## Fredkas (Dec 10, 2016)

He/she was wondering the street.
How old is he/she?
And what should i do?


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 10, 2016)

It's some kind of pigeon. I'm afraid the prognosis is probably poor. If you don't have a wildlife rescue near you that you can call for advice, then it's probably best to put it in as safe a place as you can outside and leave it to fend for yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2016)

This seems like the wrong time of year for it to be a fledgling. Look online for "animal rescue" or "wildlife rescue" in your city.


----------



## Fredkas (Dec 10, 2016)

So this is a young bird? he/she can't fly. doesn't look sick, the eyes are bright. no rescue facility here. Maybe joesmum idea would be great.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 10, 2016)

Pigeons breed year round. It's why they're so numerous. This doesn't look like a fledgling though. It may have flown into a window. Sometimes they recover. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## keepergale (Dec 11, 2016)

It's a Dove of some kind. Related to a pigeon. Generally not as big as a pideon. It looks like it could be a adult to me.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Dec 11, 2016)

*Its a Dove , we have a lot of them out here ! I would probably release it as soon as it was able to fly !*


----------

